# blackhawk grip frame



## throb6996 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a ruger blackhawk and i seem to have buggered up the grip fram from normal use. It appears to me that the frame is painted. Is this in fact so? and what kind of paint would be needed to refinish it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

need more info about the gun..... year, model, caliber, frame material..... then we can start some research


----------



## throb6996 (Nov 27, 2011)

not sure what year it is. its a ruger new model blackhawk .357/ 9mm convertable. the frame appears to be steel or possibly cast. not sure which. I've had it for about 10yrs. I bought in good condition but used. The scratches on it seem to be flaking off like paint and not blueing.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

its not paint, its powder coating (dry powder, electrically applied to the part then baked to harden it) ..... and if you wanna redo it, you should have a pro do it.


----------



## throb6996 (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks I happen to know a really good powder coater and I'll check it out. appreciate the help.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

The grip frames on the more recent blued NMBHs are coated aluminum. They can be powder coated or anodized. Brownell’s probably sells something to touch up a chipped, etc., one. The stainless guns have stainless grip frames, weigh a little more, and are much more easily cleaned up after minor damage. That is one reason why I prefer stainless.


----------

